
Tesla received fraction of the subsidies the Big 3 and oil industry have received - ramonvillasante
https://electrek.co/2016/11/25/tesla-subsidies-big-three-oil-industry/
======
czottmann
I wonder why that smear campaign is happening _now_. Is there something
obvious I'm missing, like Tesla being _too_ successful or something?

~~~
caminante

      I wonder why that smear campaign is happening now. 
    

Criticism of TSLA's use of subsidies isn't new[0].

[0] [http://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs/economic-
intelligence/20...](http://www.usnews.com/opinion/blogs/economic-
intelligence/2013/06/03/teslas-success-is-the-result-of-political-favoritism)

------
caminante
I haven't been impressed with either of the two electrek.co articles on HN
recently. This one and another 15 days ago [0].

In this, the author's all over the place.

He undermines his own argument by showing XOM gets $0.4B in subsidies v.
TSLA's $2.4B. But he doesn't compare XOM directly with TSLA's figures.
Instead, he compares XOM to SCTY ($1.1B) -- which has MORE subsidies than
XOM!!!

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12919693](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12919693)

